# Wie funktioniert ein Kaltwassersatz?



## veritas (24 August 2008)

Hi, kann mir ma jemand erklären wie ein
Kaltwassersatz funktioniert ?

Es handelt sich dabei um das Modell
Carrier 30HR.

Ich find da nixhts drüber im www.

Danke im voraus.

lg


----------



## gravieren (24 August 2008)

>Hi, kann mir ma jemand erklären wie ein
>Kaltwassersatz funktioniert ?
Grundsätzlich kühlt ein Kaltwassersatz über einen Kühlkreis ein Medium
auf bis zu +4°C herunter.

Gebraucht wird sowas u.a. an Klimaanlagen, Lebensmittelindusrie ...


Oder meinst du die Physikalische Wirkungsweise  ?


----------



## veritas (24 August 2008)

Eher der physikalische Funktion.

Danke im voraus.


lg


----------



## stift (24 August 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaltwassersatz


----------



## veritas (24 August 2008)

Hi,

also Funktioniert das Ding wie ne grosser Kühlschrank?

lg


----------



## mst (25 August 2008)

Hi,

wir bauen Kaltwassersätze selber.

Was brauchst du genau?

Generell wird wie einem Kühlschrank ein Medium gekühlt (ind iesem Fall warscheinlich über einen Wärmetauscher). Normalerweise werden die Kältemaschinen nach der Rücklauftemperatur geregelt, oder über die Puffertemperatur (wenn vorhanden).


----------



## Werner54 (25 August 2008)

*Anlaufverzögerung*

Hallo,

Die älteren Kältemaschinensätze von Carrier haben eine elektromechanische Anlaufverzögerung von einigen Minuten, also keine Panik, wenn die Dinger nach dem Einschalten erstmal nichts tun!


----------



## Basti-Chiller (30 Juni 2011)

Hi,
das Funktionsprinzip ist an sich ganz simpel, auch für Laien nicht schwer verständlich. Wo Ihr schon von Carrier Maschinen sprecht, hier gibt es eine ganz gute Erklärung am Beispiel eines luftgekühlten Kaltwassersatz. Wikipedia ist etwas umfangreicher, aber zT nur für Experten verständlich.
Grüße, Basti


----------



## Hendrik123 (13 Juli 2014)

@ Basti: da hast du wohl recht. Die leute die bei Wikipedia zu Themen wie Kaltwassersatz oder Absorptionskältemaschine Artikel veröffentlich, wollen doch meist mit Wissen glänzen. Da sin Kundenorientierte Fachtexte meist besser, wie z.B.: Kaltwassersatz.
Gruß Hendrik


----------

